# Slaanesh color scheme



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Just recently bought my new 1000 points daemon army of slaanesh (mostly) and was sitting here looking at the newly constructed models wondering what color scheme to go with...


Purples seem like a solid choice but a little on the darker side, any other thoughts on cool and DIFFERENT colour schemes I could try? Plz feel free to go crazy with this, any and all opinions thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of nice color schemes I found while searching google. Dark colors or shades seem to be very complimentary to slaanesh themes. But the white seems to really give a good look too. I also was thinking a nice orange would be something different and suitably menacing too. Here are a few examples.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Ooo thanks for the nice pics , I too was thinking of an orange color but orange itself alone in warhammer is kinda garish to look at. Possibly darken it up to make orange taint or something I really like the look of the top right daemon princess (I think) damn that model and its paintjob look sweet 


Thanks Unforgiven~!! gonna try and emulate the the top right with as you suggested an attempt at orange as a color scheme..


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

a couple I'm rather fond of


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

you know i used purples and grays. Ill tell how i think of a scheme.

first i read the fluff and just read how they describe the way these things look.

for me when i was brainstorming a scheme for slaanesh i think it took me almost a year before i settled on something. my goal was to make them look damonic and yet alluring at the same time which is difficult since these are quite opposite.

i think orange whould be an intresting look though never seen it done. hell didnt even use red on my khorne stuff

my advice take a model start with one color and just go with the flow. i came up with some intresting scheme by doin that. oh yeah just go buy a box of daemonettes and make those guinie pigs.

thats how i came up my khorne stuff


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

For Emperor's Childre I like dark grey with some dry brush to light it. Pink shoulder pads and details in silver and or pink. Then if you want you can add purple ink dilued in some water for the wash effect.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

me and my wife kicked some crazy ideas. My wife is an actual art student graduate and this what she did with a daemonette

she primed the model blk base coated the skin fenirs gray, then applied space wolves gray, dry brushed elf flesh, and a final highlight with skull white with a black wash to finish up. i personally thought this gave an instresting effect


----------

